# Easter Island



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is an interesting article discussing the theories of the methods the residents of Easter Island used to move the large statues......

http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2010/05/12/easter-island-statues.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JT, fix your link - this one goes to the hairy caterpillar story (unless, of course, the caterpillars moved the statues).


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Easter Island will be the best place to see this summer's total eclispe with totality lasting 4 and half minutes. There gotta be some kind of ritual for that!


----------

